# 3.5 inch head leaving edge



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ran a new 3.5 inch head today left small edges checked it when I got home it was flat no rock to get rid of the edges I have to give it a 3/32 of rock is this right ? Having a slight :blink:brainfart


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ran a new 3.5 inch head today left small edges checked it when I got home it was flat no rock to get rid of the edges I have to give it a 3/32 of rock is this right ? Having a slight :blink:brainfart


 Not sure if I understand you completely,,, but it seems to me that your blades are abit too high off the skids. Bring the skids up abit.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not sure if I understand you completely,,, but it seems to me that your blades are abit too high off the skids. Bring the skids up abit.


I think were on the same page leave less blade showing right?


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ran a new 3.5 inch head today left small edges checked it when I got home it was flat no rock to get rid of the edges I have to give it a 3/32 of rock is this right ? Having a slight :blink:brainfart


Your message didn't provide which brand of corner finisher you are working with but here is some information that may be helpful and a good starting point, regardless of brand. This is pulled from the "Ask the Expert" section on the TapeTech website.

*Is there a recommended height for the blades above the skids?*


The blades on TapeTech Finishing Boxes (Flat, EasyClean® and Power Assist™), Corner Finishers and Nail Spotters are set to .005 inches (5/1000ths of an inch) above the skids or frames at the factory. You can use a simple feeler gauge to measure this precisely. In the field, your fingernail will also work as a good gauge.
Depending on the age and condition of your tools and the various parts that work together to produce an edge-free finish, you may need to adjust your blades slightly higher than this factory this setting. You may also find that one side of the blade may need to be set differently than the other side due to the condition and wear of other parts. However, the blade should never be set less than .005 inches above the skids or frame.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

TapeTech said:


> Your message didn't provide which brand of corner finisher you are working with but here is some information that may be helpful and a good starting point, regardless of brand. This is pulled from the "Ask the Expert" section on the TapeTech website.
> 
> *Is there a recommended height for the blades above the skids?*
> 
> ...


It doesn't actually your message was for flat boxes I'm talking about a 3.5 inch anglehead


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

The post talks about Finishing Boxes, Nail Spotters *and* Corner Finishers (Angle Heads, as you referred to them). Essentially, any tool with a blade and skids.

I hope that clarifies it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> It doesn't actually your message was for flat boxes I'm talking about a 3.5 inch anglehead


No, Mike is right, it applies to all of them

Your side blades on your angle head, are sorta like the shoes on the boxes (kind of) they should be set just a bit lower than the back blades.

Buy a spark plug gaper/gauge that you set your spark plugs with for cars. The ones with a whole bunch of metal plates work real well


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No, Mike is right, it applies to all of them
> 
> Your side blades on your angle head, are sorta like the shoes on the boxes (kind of) they should be set just a bit lower than the back blades.
> 
> Buy a spark plug gaper/gauge that you set your spark plugs with for cars. The ones with a whole bunch of metal plates work real well


I use to keep one of these spark plug thingies, if you want to be super fussy with your boxes, spotters, and angle heads


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

But shouldn't the bottom of the side blades be set back further than the top will that take care of edges .the head should rock correct?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> But shouldn't the bottom of the side blades be set back further than the top will that take care of edges .the head should rock correct?


Think it's what the Captain said, sounds like your side blades need to go up. So when you run your finger nail up the side blade/skid towards your back blades. Your finger nail should just catch the back blade. Or what Mike is saying, side blade should be ,005 below back blades


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> But shouldn't the bottom of the side blades be set back further than the top will that take care of edges .the head should rock correct?


 Your obessed with the rock,,,,, forget that for abit, lets get the edges right first. The bottom of the skid will give you more mud in your corner. The top of the skid will wipe the edge clean. You hear all the time about the "fingernail" thingy. Good referance, but IMHO, a fingernail is too thick(might have girly guys checking em,,lol). 

Do this, If your leaving an edge, your skid is too far below your blade, raise it up!!. What I have found is this,,, your fingernail should be able to "hit" the blade as you run it up the skid. The skid should NOT be set a fingernails width below the blade.

Hope I didn't just confuse ya


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry mike didn't read that good my wifes dragging me around the mall Christmas shopping and I'm on drywalltalk


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha ha, glad I'm not the only one that does that! True drywaller, always thinking bout their work and looking for help to make themselves a better finisher with more speed & the utmost quality:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> But shouldn't the bottom of the side blades be set back further than the top will that take care of edges .the head should rock correct?


 To help in the discussion of things,,,,,,

The blades are what run the corner
The skids are the ones on the side that hold the mud in the corner


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your obessed with the rock,,,,, forget that for abit, lets get the edges right first. The bottom of the skid will give you more mud in your corner. The top of the skid will wipe the edge clean. You hear all the time about the "fingernail" thingy. Good referance, but IMHO, a fingernail is too thick(might have girly guys checking em,,lol).
> 
> Do this, If your leaving an edge, your skid is too far below your blade, raise it up!!. What I have found is this,,, your fingernail should be able to "hit" the blade as you run it up the skid. The skid should NOT be set a fingernails width below the blade.
> 
> Hope I didn't just confuse ya


my skid was actually even or a hair proud of the blade .I set it back so I can just catch a nail. What I was getting was two hairline edges along the outside


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As has been explaned the edges are controlled by the amount of step between the blades and the side skids. Now that you have your edges right you can worry about the "rock". The amount of rock dictates how much mud you apply to the angle. More rock = more mud. I start at 10thou and go from there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> my skid was actually even or a hair proud of the blade .I set it back so I can just catch a nail. What I was getting was two hairline edges along the outside


I'm using a 2.5 DM to install tapes, I get those curl lines or hairline edges all the time. They don't bother me, quick to sand out (rough sand) butt........

Could be your mud mix too, The more runny the mud, the more lines I get, worse if the framing is bad. But the stiffer the mud, no lines. So it could be one part mud mix too:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I set mine at 0.020" (northstars)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOY! I'm really looking forward to these angle heads.:blink:


----------

